# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  زواج لول وزواج الحين

## عفاف الهدى

*زواج في القطيف**يا معيريس عين الله تراك... القمر والنجوم تمشي وراك*
*الزواج القديم في القطيف :*
*يتميز بالزواج المبكر والذي يتراوح عمر الزوج ما بين 14 سنة و20 سنة وأما الزوجة فيتراوح عمرها ما بين 12 سنة و18 سنة* 
*يكون الزواج في الأغلب من الأقارب بنت العم أو العمة أو الخال أو الخالة أو أحد الأقارب ولا يرى الزوج زوجته إلا ليلة الدخلة ومدة العقد لا تطول .*
*يتم اختيار الزوجة عن طريق أم الزوج أو أحد أقاربه وينتظر أياما قليلة للرد على الموافقة من قبل أهل الزوجة وان كانت الموافقة على الزواج يكون العقد بعد ذلك على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله* 
*يدفع الصداق المهر لا يتعدى المهر 40 ريالا وقلة تمر ووصل بعد ذلك إلى 2000 ريال بعد تغير الأعمال وهنا لا يمكن للشاب أن يرى الفتاة إلا ليلة الدخلة لأن فترة العقد لا تطول أبداً بعكس الوقت الحاضر .*
*يقدم لأهل الزوجة بعد الموافقة بعض الحاجيات وهي مصاريف نثرية يقدمها أهل الزوج لأهل الزوجة وهذه المصاريف تثقل كاهل الزوج وأهله حيث التقاليد أن والد الفتاة لا يصرف شيئا من جيبه إلا ما ندر وهنا تختلف بين منطقة وأخرى في محافظة القطيف ومما يقدم مثل الملابس والسكر والتمر والتبغ واللوز والمرطبات والحناء وبعض المناطق السمك وهذا يعتبر إعلانا للمجتمع عن الخطبة والعقد .*
*يقوم أهل الزوج بتكليف شخص من الأسرة ليمر على البيوت يخبرهم بيوم الزواج ويدعوهم لتناول وجبة الغذاء والعشاء وحضور الاحتفال وكذلك يكون للنساء أو إحدى القريبات تقوم بنفس دور الرجل لدعوة النساء للاحتفال*
*يذهب بالعروس لأحد الحمامات الشعبية من قبل مجموعة من النساء وقريباتها من الأنساب وذلك للاستحمام وتقام بعد ذلك ثلاث ليالي ما يسمى الجلوات ويستأجر للفتاة الخاضبة التي تمارس وضع ونقش الحنة للفتاة حيث تزخرف أقدام وأيادي الفتاة بالحناء وتكون الفتاة كالزهرة المنكمشة من شدة الحياء بسبب إقبالها على مرحلة جديدة في حياتها .*
*ليلة الدخلة تزف لزوجها وهي لابسة الثوب الفضفاض المبرقش وتكون لابسة أثمن الحلي من أساور وأقراط في أذنيها وخلاخل وكل ذلك من الذهب ويكون في وسطها حزام من حرير وييسرها أقاربها للوصول إلى غرفتها ويكون البكاء أحياناً سواء من قبل الفتاة أو الأم وذلك لمغادرتها لحياة الزوجية وترك بيت والدها .*
*يحلق الزوج شعر رأسه ويعدل لحيته عند الحلاق ثم يذهب بالرجل للاستحمام في إحدى الحمامات الشعبية ويقوم زملاؤه بفركه بليفة النخل لتنظيفه وجعل بدنه يلمع وبعد الانتهاء يلبس العريس ثوبه الأبيض وغترته البيضاء والبشت المزخرفة الأطراف ويده لا تخلو من سبحة يسبح الله فيها وبعض المناطق يركب الزوج فرسا أو خيلا ثم يأتي لمكان التجمع ويقومون بقراءة الأناشيد الدينية وسيرة الرسول الأكرم ويدار بالورد والبخور والماء الورد والشاي والقهوة*
*يأتي المدعوون للحفل وتضع الولائم نهاراً في الغذاء وعشاءً ويكون الطبخ على الأخشاب وغالباً ما يكون الزواج يوم الخميس ليلة الجمعة ويقرأ السيرة النبوية إلى حين من الوقت ثم يزف المعرس بذكر التهليل والتحميد وذكر النبي وآله ومن القصائد التي يكررها من يزف المعرس الآتي : ( يا معيريس عين الله تراك القمر والنجوم تمشي وراك ) أو ( يغزال البر ليش ما تشتر ) ويزف حتى يصل به إلى بيته فيأخذه الخواص ليصل به إلى غرفة نومه .*
*في صباح يوم الزفاف تأتي إحدى قريبات الزوج بالفطور وتطرق الباب على الزوجين وتضع الإفطار* 
*لا يخرج الزوج من عش الزوجية لمدة سبعة أيام إلا للمبارك وهي تقديم التهنئة للزوج بالزواج .* 

*راحت أيام أول ... زمن*


*الزواج في الوقت الحاضر:*
*تستعد الزوجة طيلة أيامها بعد العقد لليلة الزفة لبيت عريسها حيث تكون ثلاث ليالي للحناء وتلبس الزوجة ثوب الحناء تحضر الأقارب والجيران والأصحاب في بيت الزوجة حيث تضع الحناية الحناء ويكون في يوم العرس حفلة في العصر تتزين فيها العروس علماً أنها لا ترى زوجها مدة شهر تقريباً ثم تتزين ليلاً ليلة الزفاف مرة أخرى وتلبس فستانها الأبيض المتنوع الأشكال والتطريز ويكون تواجدها في بيت أهلها .*
*تطور الوضع في الوقت الحالي حيث يكون ليلة واحدة للحناء إلى أن يأتي ليلة الزواج فتقوم فتلبس فستانها الذي يكلف ما بين 8 آلاف و15 ألف ريال وتستعد للذهاب للصالون للتزين حيث يقارب تزيين نفسها 2000 ريال وتأخذ باقة من الورود لإهدائها لزوجها .* 
*تستعد للذهاب إلى صالة الحفل التي تكلف المبالغ الطائلة والتي تصل أحياناً إلى ما يقارب 35 ألفا . وبعدها تدخل العروس وتجلس في كوشة تعد في الصالة تم اختيارها من قبل الزوجة مسبقاً* 
*يكون في اليوم التالي من الزواج يوم المبارك* 
*يستعد الزوج لزواجه ما يقارب مدة شهر حيث يتفق مع المطعم الذي سيعد الولائم للضيوف المدعوين*
*توزيع دعوة ببطاقة مزينة ومبرقشة توزع على الضيوف وترسل رسائل عن طريق الجوال أيضاً تحدد فيها وقت الزواج ومكانه كما تعلق بنرات كبيرة في الشوارع يوضح فيها ذلك أيضاً .*
*يوم الزواج يكون في الأغلب يوم الخميس ليلة الجمعة يقوم الزوج بحلق شعر رأسه ولحيته ويعدل نفسه ويقوم بالاستحمام في بركة في إحدى المنازل او المزارع .* 
*أما بالنسبة للطعام البعض تعمل ولائم للأقرباء في الغذاء وتكون دعوة عامة للناس في العشاء والبعض الأخر يكون غذاء عاما للناس وفي الليل تكون المرطبات والعصائر يقرأ خلالها سيرة الرسول محمد وهذا الإرث لم يتغير فمنذ الزمان الماضي*
* يأتي المعرس للصالة أو الحسينية يضم المعازيم لبعض من الوقت ثم يستعد الجميع لعملية الزفاف حيث يكون بالتهليل والتكبير والأناشيد والأهازيج فيزف في الطرقات إلى أن يصل قريبا من منزله فيترجل من السيارة ومن معه ويزف مرة أخرى إلى أن يصل لغرفته* 
*ينتظر الزوج زوجته ساعات طوال حتى تأتي له بعكس ما كان في السابق حيث تأتي الزوجة قبل الزوج للغرفة* 
*يكلف الزواج هذا ما يقارب من 50-  100 ألف ريال* 
*ظهر في الوقت الحالي الزواج الجماعي حيث يجمع مجموعة من الشباب الراغب في الزواج في ليلة واحدة يحضر هذا الزفاف آلاف الناس وذلك من أجل تقليل تكلفة الزواج حيث يدفع المتزوج 8 آلاف ريال فقط تشمل العشاء والمبارك على حد سواء وهذا أيضاً يقلل التعب على أهل الزوج .*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

[quote=عفاف الهدى;1133164]

يا الله نسألك من فضلك وجزيل رزقك 

اللهم زوج كل أعزب وعزباء 

شكرا أختنا عفاف الهدى على هذا الطرح وياليت الشباب يتزوجون ولو بخاتم من حديد أو تعليم سورة من القرآن الكريم كما كان على عهد النبي (ص ) لكن الظروف تغيرت والأحوال تبذلت ولو كانت هذه المصاريف في محلها ومظانها الصحيحة لما انكسر ظهر الشاب المقبل على الزواج من القروض ويبقى " خير النساء أقلهن مهرا وأصبحهن وجها .. " 
ولا بأس بأن ينفق كل من سعته فمن أغناه الله عليه أن لا يبخل ولا يسرف فلا افراط ولا تفريط والاعتدال في كل شيء مطلوب 

اللهم ارزقنا من فضلك وادم علينا بركاتك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم قطره* 
*فعلا* 
*خير النساء اقلهن مهرا واصبحهن وجها*

----------


## ليلاس

يسلموووووووا خيتي عفااااااااف ع الطرح

ربي يعطييييييك العاااااااافية

دووووم ننتظر جديييييييييدك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*مشكوره حبيبتي على احلى مرور*

----------


## سرى

التكاليف الحين مقصله للظهر...

 والتعليقات والمظاهر في الاعراس ماالها داعي ابد

 وين زواج اهل لول والحين فرق وبعد بين الارض والسماء

موضوع في قمة الروعه

تقبلي خالص ..شكري وتقديري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره خيو سرى عالتعليق الجميل
وعقبال العزابية يا رب

----------


## جنى الورود

*تسلمي على الموضوع* 
الله يرحم أيام زمان
تحياتي لك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي والله الله يرحم ديك الأيام

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

يسلمووو عفااف غاليتي ,’

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يسلمش دلوعه

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

سلمت الأنامل التي خطت هذا الموضوع
وليت الزمان يعود يوماً
تقبلي مروري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بكم في متصفحي

----------


## التعيس

*زواج قبل كان اسهل وايسر وله طعم خاص*
*اما زواج اليوم فنجد فيه من الصعوبه مما يثقل كاهل العريس*
*الله يرحمنا برحمته لالحقنا عليه قبل ولا قدرنا عليه اليوم*
*يعطيك العافيه خيتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*موفق اخوووك 
وان شاء الله تقدر والله يسهلها عليك 
وبالغين فيك سعيد ومش تعيس 
وبشرنا لا تنسى*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

طرح جميل 
صحيح الفرق شآآسع 
يسلمو عمووه ع الطرح الرآآئع
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش بنت اخويي
عقبال ما نفرح فيش

----------

